# guinea pig losing hair?



## metame

Ok, im asking this on behalf of my stepsister and its been years since i have had guinea pigs (5 years even though we had LOTS of guinea pigs and bred them i am ahsamed to say i have never seen this before and i am stumped...)

she has a rescue guineapig (well, 2) thinks shes about 6 and she's losing hair. has a bald patch on her right thigh and one coming on the left hand side of her back...

it doesnt look like mange or mites (though only had experience of mites) and it hasnt affectedthe other guinea pig at all

apart from that the guinea pig seems perfectly happy, is still eating and drinking and being as noisy as normal...

any suggestions?


----------



## wind1

It could be hormonal. I have an older female guinea with hairloss. Sometimes her back legs and tummy are almost completely bald, then the hair grows back only to fall out again. The vet thinks she has cysts on her ovaries (very common in older guineas) which would cause hairloss. If your guinea pig is fit and healthy in every other way and not scratching I would not worry too much


----------



## metame

yeah, not particularly worried - told my stepsis that her guinea pig had the guineapig version of alopecia


----------



## Amethyst

metame said:


> yeah, not particularly worried - told my stepsis that her guinea pig had the guineapig version of alopecia


I would be worried if it were my guinea pig 

I'd certainly be concerned enough to take it to a vet for examination and diagnosis, hair loss is not normal in guinea pigs! It _could_ be hormonal, but it might also be mites or fungal in origin. If it is either of the latter, early diagnosis and treatment could save a lot of suffering. Not just to guinea pig concerned but any others she is in with!


----------



## metame

Amethyst said:


> I would be worried if it were my guinea pig
> 
> I'd certainly be concerned enough to take it to a vet for examination and diagnosis, hair loss is not normal in guinea pigs! It _could_ be hormonal, but it might also be mites or fungal in origin. If it is either of the latter, early diagnosis and treatment could save a lot of suffering. Not just to guinea pig concerned but any others she is in with!


i didn't mean it as it came out sorry! - typing when half asleep is not a good idea :blushing:

i AM worried and she will check it out, yes, but what i was meaning was not AS worried as if thought it was mites etc... or if she had any other symptoms ie was not as active as normal, not eating drinking, etc... does that make sense?


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

What does the skin look like where the hair is missing does it look sore?


----------



## metame

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> What does the skin look like where the hair is missing does it look sore?


nope - theres nothing, the skin is perfect where the hair has come out, so it doesnt look like the other piggy has been attacking her or she's been scratching too much or anything like that

no signs of WHY is could have fallen out, it just has


----------



## squeaker

If it is hormonal, often hairless is symetrical. I had a very grumpy female who i could not pair with anything. I would not have put her through neutering to improve her temperament. She did however,later have symetrical hair loss and was diagnosed with ovarian cysts. I did then decide to have her neutered for health reasons. She was fine and also paired up with another pig! Big op but worked for her.

Hair loss often develops around belly, legs, shoulders on both sides. Sometimes the cysts can be felt and even seen if big enough. A vet will advise.

Hope she is ok.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

Hair loss with no itching, redness or scaliness can be caused from overgrooming. If this is the cause then housing arrangements might need reorganising.


----------



## metame

squeaker said:


> If it is hormonal, often hairless is symetrical. I had a very grumpy female who i could not pair with anything. I would not have put her through neutering to improve her temperament. She did however,later have symetrical hair loss and was diagnosed with ovarian cysts. I did then decide to have her neutered for health reasons. She was fine and also paired up with another pig! Big op but worked for her.
> 
> Hair loss often develops around belly, legs, shoulders on both sides. Sometimes the cysts can be felt and even seen if big enough. A vet will advise.
> 
> Hope she is ok.


ty  i shall pass on information 


Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Hair loss with no itching, redness or scaliness can be caused from overgrooming. If this is the cause then housing arrangements might need reorganising.


could that suddenly happen after however many years of livingtogether? (she lives with her daughter and they are both rescue piggies)


----------



## squeaker

Think you are describing barbering? This is when a guinea pig gets its hair chewed by another. It's not unusual. You will probably see very short stubs of hair though where its been nibbled short, rather than no hair at all.

It could also be both! what i never do is assume one thing. Always get piggies checked for all possibilities and you've done your best.

Be interested to hear the disgnosis.


----------



## metame

yeah will let you know


----------



## ratgal

Could be old age? 6 is pretty old for a piggie. Good sign shes still eating and active.


----------



## metame

Carmez said:


> Could be old age? 6 is pretty old for a piggie. Good sign shes still eating and active.


my very very last piggie lived til she was 9 - ended up feeding her baby food three times a day for her last 3 months


----------



## Snails_loved

usually its either a vitamin C deficiency which the vet can give the pig an injection which works really fast. or you can add oranges and vit c in there water but that is a much longer process.
or if its due to have babies or had them its pretty common i have a guinea pig who gave birth and pulled out 20% of her fur. but it heals and starts to grow back within 2 weeks.


----------

